# تعلم catia بسهولة .



## أبو نهاد (23 مارس 2008)

الدرس الاول
Part Design
حمل ملف المرفق لكي تتبع مع الصور.zip 









الصورة مكبره هنا​1-قم بالفتح البرنامج .سوف تظهر لك النافذة الرئيسية.
2-تتبع الخطوات التالية لكي تفتح صفحة part gesign كما هي موضح في الشكل التالي
3-سوف تظهر لك في منتصف الصفحة 3 مربعات وهي(xy.xz.yz)كماهي موضحة في الصورة التالية 
(سوف تلاحظ ان ادوات الصفحة قد تغييرت)
4-اضغط على مربع xy ثم اضغط على رمز التالي الموجود على يمين الصفحة (sketcher)
5-سوف تتحول الصفحة الى 3 ابعات الى بعدين x.y 
6- ارسم دائرة مستعينا بالادوات التي تظهر امامك 
7-سوف يتم دعم اشارة الماوس بالارقام ........... اضغط بالماوس على نقطة تقاطع بين محورين x.y
كما هو مبين على صور
8-اضغط على الدائرة ......سوف تتحول الدائرة من لون الابيض الى البرتقالي
9-اضغط على اداة تسمى constraint تستخدم لوضع القياس لاي قطعة......سوف تتحول القطعة الى لون الاخصر ... ولن الاخضر ان القياسات جاهزة
10- اذهب الى 3D بواسطة اداة تسمى exist work bench
11-سوف تظهر دائرة في الفضاء كما في الصورةالتالية
12- اضغط على رمز pad 
13-ضع القياس كما في الشكل ............... مثلا ضع قياس مقداره 200mm
14-سوف يظهر الشكل التالي........
15- اضغط على رمزين التاليين ((راح تشعر بضخامة البرنامج بعد ال​ 

قم بحفظ هذه الرسم على لدرس التالي وهوعن pad بشكل موسع​ 
اي استفسار لا تتردد ان جاهز​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير .

وسأتابع جميع دروسك.

تقبل كل امتناني وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 مارس 2008)

تحياتي للجميع .

قمنا بتثبيت الموضوع للأهمية وليكون سهل التناول .

امنياتي للجميع الأستفادة والموفقية .

البغدادي


----------



## أبو نهاد (23 مارس 2008)

شكرا كثير لمشرف حبيب ............... وبعتبر هذا شي وسام معلق في صدري ............شكرا يا كبير


----------



## ahmed morshidy (23 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
فتح الله عليك أبا مهاد
شرح ممتاز 
ان شاء الله حنكمل معاك حتى نهاية الشرح


----------



## بهاءالدين (23 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى ابو نهاد على اول الدروس وانا معك


----------



## أبو نهاد (24 مارس 2008)

شباب اي سؤال مهما كان تافه انا مستعد لها لانها معلومه مهمه بنسبة لي .......وانا جاهز لكل استفسارات 
..............اسال ولا تتردد


----------



## أبو نهاد (24 مارس 2008)

رد على سؤال الاخ فادي ......سوف يكون تعلم الادوات البرنامج بشكل تتدريجي لكثرتها


----------



## ahmed 3x (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس لطرحك اول درس انا معاك لاخر الدروس ان شاء الله .....ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 مارس 2008)

الأخ ابو نهاد .

تحية طيبة .

ارجوا الأستمرار في متابعة الدرس الثاني .

ولك جزيل الشكر .

البغدادي


----------



## أبو نهاد (26 مارس 2008)

*الدرس الثاني في catia*

مرحبا للجميع

الدرس الثاني 
Part Design
"PAD"
حمل ملف المرفق​ 




















​ 
موفقين باذن الله​


----------



## تايكندو مان (27 مارس 2008)

من المتابعين ان شاء الله
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء اخي الفاضل
دمت بالف خير وفي طاعة الرحمن
في امان الله


----------



## أبو نهاد (27 مارس 2008)

سؤال : كيف وضعية الدروس جيد ام سيئة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا في اي تعليق على الشرح احكوا ما تخافوا .............
و الغريبة انو ولا سؤال بنطرح ........ حاسس انو دروسي جايبه مفعول قوي او العكس


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير .

وبوركت .

البغدادي


----------



## ahmed 3x (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على الدرس الثانى وعلى فكره الشرح جميل ومبسط


----------



## هاني أنور (27 مارس 2008)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا كثيرا
و نفع بعلمك أقصى عدد من الناس


----------



## أبو نهاد (28 مارس 2008)

يا اخوتي في الله...... يامهندسين الافاضل ...................انا بشكر كل واحد شكرني ولكن هذه الصفحة صفحة علم وتعلم وليس صفحة شكر واهداء ارجو من جميع الاعضاء شكري في غير هذه الصفحة.............................""ياريت تشعروا بقيمة هذه الصفحة كما انا شاعر فيها "

وانا اسف اذا كان كلامي ثقيلا عليكم....................وارجوا منكم الالتزام


----------



## ahmedresas (28 مارس 2008)

thanks
very much


----------



## ahmed morshidy (28 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ/ ابو مهاد
الشرح ماشاء الله موفق 
هناك استفسار
كيف اقوم بعمل دائرة ذات قطر/ نصف قطر محدد؟
عندما اقوم بتحديد المركز واكتب نصف القطر (مثلا 150) فانه يعطينى بعد الدائرة عن مركز المحاور(x,y) كما هو موضح فى الصورة اسفله. فها هو الحل؟


----------



## أبو نهاد (28 مارس 2008)

اول شي خلي مركز الدائرة مع نقطة تقاطع محورين h,v "الخطين الظاهرين باللون الاصفر"والقطر مبين عندك ومقداره 101.98اذا حابب اتغير في المقدار اضغط على الرقم 101.98 مرتين بالماوس وسوف لك نافذة تضع فيها مقدار او تغير من نصف القطر الى القطر او بالعكس ...رقم 150 ظهر نتيجة ضغطك لخطة الدائرة مع محور v ويجب ان يكون على خط الدائرة فقط على فكرة حرفD يدل على قطر R على نصف القطر 

سؤالك ممتاز فتح اسال اخرى مفيد .....و بشكرك عليه


----------



## أبو نهاد (28 مارس 2008)

اخي احمد احفظ الرسمه لانو راح نصمم كاسة نيسكفيه الي بتشرب فيها ok man


----------



## دسوقي (29 مارس 2008)

*الف شكر وبارك الله فيك *
ولكني اجد صعوبة في ايجاد البرنامج


----------



## ahmed morshidy (29 مارس 2008)

دسوقي قال:


> *الف شكر وبارك الله فيك *
> ولكني اجد صعوبة في ايجاد البرنامج



سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
يمكنك أخى العزيز تحميل البرنامج من الرابط أسفله, حيث قام برفعه ايضا الاخ أبو مهاد جزاه الله عنا خيرا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84481.html


----------



## أبو نهاد (29 مارس 2008)

ابو نهاد وليس ابو مهاد يا صديقي احمد مرشدي
ومشكور اكتر على رد لاخي دسوقي ..................


----------



## أبو نهاد (29 مارس 2008)

*الدرس الثالث في catia*

مرحبا للجميع 

الدرس الثالث 
sketcher

حمل الملف مرفق​


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (29 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي بانتظار المزيد


----------



## sas_kik (29 مارس 2008)

اخي الفاضل / ابو نهاد

ها انت وصلت الدرس الثالث ونحن لا زلنا عاجزين عن الحصول على البرنامج 

لقد قلت انك ستقوم بتحميله على الرابدشير ونحن لا زلنا بالانتظار

نكرر لكم الشكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## أبو نهاد (30 مارس 2008)

انت لا تدري ما هي المعاناة التي اواجهها اثناء رفعي لهذا البرنامج وخاصة ان امكانيتي محدوده ...........
وبكل صراحة انا غير مصدق لهذه اللحظة اني قمت برفع هذا البرنامج الضخم ...... يا صديقي في الجامعة لقبوني بالاسد هههههههه لانهم غير مصدقين لما فعلته وعلى ما اعتقد انا الوحيد الذي قمت برفع هذا البرنامج في جميع منتديات الهندسية سواء اكانت عربية ام اجنبية وخاصة انها مجانية .......وانا كلي رجاء ان تصبر حتى اتمكن من الحصول على سرعة نت عالية او ارفعه على سرعة النت الحالية ولكنني حالية اواجه بعض الامتحانات في الجامعة ....على راسي سوف اقوم برفع مرة اخرى بس من شان اهتمامك في هذا البرنامج فقد اقول لك اصبر ...........ومشكور على لفته الجيدة


----------



## أبو نهاد (30 مارس 2008)

فادي ابراهيم عزوز قال:


> شكرا اخي بانتظار المزيد


 
:81:شكل صحيح ولكن لم تنفذ جميع الاوامر التي اعطيتك اليها بمعنى " محور xyz ليست في منتصف المكعب " صحح الخطأ وشكرا اليك اخي فادي على متابعتك لدروس


----------



## sas_kik (30 مارس 2008)

أبو نهاد قال:


> انت لا تدري ما هي المعاناة التي اواجهها اثناء رفعي لهذا البرنامج وخاصة ان امكانيتي محدوده ...........
> وبكل صراحة انا غير مصدق لهذه اللحظة اني قمت برفع هذا البرنامج الضخم ...... يا صديقي في الجامعة لقبوني بالاسد هههههههه لانهم غير مصدقين لما فعلته وعلى ما اعتقد انا الوحيد الذي قمت برفع هذا البرنامج في جميع منتديات الهندسية سواء اكانت عربية ام اجنبية وخاصة انها مجانية .......وانا كلي رجاء ان تصبر حتى اتمكن من الحصول على سرعة نت عالية او ارفعه على سرعة النت الحالية ولكنني حالية اواجه بعض الامتحانات في الجامعة ....على راسي سوف اقوم برفع مرة اخرى بس من شان اهتمامك في هذا البرنامج فقد اقول لك اصبر ...........ومشكور على لفته الجيدة


 

اخي الكريم


ولا شك بانني اقدر مدى المعاناة التي يواجهها الشخص عند تحميل الملفات الكبيرة 

ولكنني فقط اردت تذكيرك لانك باحدى مشاركاتك اقترحت رفع الملف على الرابد شير 

وعلى العموم 

انني لشديد الاسف على الازعجاع الذى تسببته لك


----------



## أبو نهاد (30 مارس 2008)

sas_kik قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> 
> ولا شك بانني اقدر مدى المعاناة التي يواجهها الشخص عند تحميل الملفات الكبيرة
> ...


 


له يا صاحبي....................انت أمر وانا على راسي راح ارفع البرنامج كمان مرة


----------



## أبو نهاد (30 مارس 2008)

وينك يا شباب ..................وين اسئلتك قوية


----------



## sas_kik (30 مارس 2008)

لا يأمر عليك ظالم ان شاء الله تعالى

والله لا يكلف نفسا الا وسعها

ولكل منا ظروف

وانت مقدر ظروفك 

فدعها الى ميسرة


----------



## KARMRM (30 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed morshidy (31 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذة نتائج الدرس الثالث
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## أبو نهاد (31 مارس 2008)

برافو صديقي احمد ....................قطعة ناجحة


----------



## محمد مهدي عبد الله (2 أبريل 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (3 أبريل 2008)

الاخ ابونهاد السلام عليكم 
لدي مشكله في تنصيب البرنامج وهي فقدان الفايل بالامتداد .\autoplay\docs\intel\js0spext


----------



## h2foo3 (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خير 
يا ريت تطرح الدروس كلها وتبدا تشرحها لان اللى اخد الدرس الاول والثانى عنده شوق ليكمل باقى البرنامج


----------



## أبو نهاد (5 أبريل 2008)

ان شاء الله يوم راح ارفع درس الرابع ويتحدث عن "بوكت" بمعناه عمل ثقوب في اي قطعه


----------



## أبو نهاد (5 أبريل 2008)

*درس الرابع في catia*

مرحبا للجميع 

الدرس الرابع 
Pocket
حمل ملف المرفق​


----------



## أبو نهاد (5 أبريل 2008)

ياسرابوعمار قال:


> الاخ ابونهاد السلام عليكم
> لدي مشكله في تنصيب البرنامج وهي فقدان الفايل بالامتداد .\autoplay\docs\intel\js0spext


 

هي ملف اخي ياسر هنا





ويا ريت تحكيي اذا في اي مشكلة اخرى


----------



## باديس البشير (6 أبريل 2008)

لم أستطيع تحميل الدرس الثاني و الثالث!! لماذا وكيف؟


----------



## أبو نهاد (6 أبريل 2008)

ياريت من اخي باديس تحديد مشكلة بتحديد........


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (6 أبريل 2008)

اخي شكرا عالدرس الرابع
لدي سؤال كيف يتم الرسم على السطح الجانبي الخارجي للاسطوانة 
حيث عندما اعطيته ايعاز رسم مستطيل على سطح جانبي للاسطوانةsketcher يرسم في مركز الاسطوانة.
من اجل عمل فراغ كما في الرسم الاخير الذي طلبت منا عمله قمت بعمل مستطيل وايعاز pocket مرتين هل هذا صحيح ام هناك طريقة اسهل??​


----------



## mohame_ refaat (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندس على هذا البرنامج بس بأمنة انا مش عارف اعملة دون لود


----------



## أبو نهاد (7 أبريل 2008)

فادي ابراهيم عزوز قال:


> اخي شكرا عالدرس الرابع
> لدي سؤال كيف يتم الرسم على السطح الجانبي الخارجي للاسطوانة
> حيث عندما اعطيته ايعاز رسم مستطيل على سطح جانبي للاسطوانةsketcher يرسم في مركز الاسطوانة.
> 
> من اجل عمل فراغ كما في الرسم الاخير الذي طلبت منا عمله قمت بعمل مستطيل وايعاز pocket مرتين هل هذا صحيح ام هناك طريقة اسهل??​


 
برافو اخي فادي قطعه ناجحه................. واعرفت كيف تعمل بوكت على جنبي الاسطوانة 
بس جرب اضغط على كل مربع من مربعات البيض الموجودة في اسفل الاسطوانه وادخل على سكيتشر واعمل مربع ومن ثم اعمل بوكت واحكي لي شو بي ملاحظاتك من تغير في المربعات الثلاث....... ومشكور على لفت الانتباه

:56:واذا في مجال ترسلي ملف الي رسمت في الاسطوانة مع بوكت........شكلوا شغلك مرتب وحابب اتفرج عليه اذا ممكن..


----------



## أبو نهاد (7 أبريل 2008)

mohame_ refaat قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندس على هذا البرنامج بس بأمنة انا مش عارف اعملة دون لود


 
مرحبا اخي ...... ومشكورعلى اهتمام بالموضوع 

لتحميل شرح دروس :
1-اذهب الى اي درس تريده ومن ثم اضغط على جملة" حمل الملف المرفق"
2-سوف تظهر امامك نافذة جديدة 
3-في نافذة الجديدة سوف يظهر لك كلمة"download now" اضغط عليها 
4- سوف ينتقل بك الى نافذة اخرى ......... انتظر قليلا للانتهاء من العد التنازلي .....بعد الانتهاء من العد التنازلي سوف يكتب لك "click here to start download now" .... اضغط على كلمة الملون بالون الازرق .........اذا لم تظهر لك هذه الصفحة اعمل refresh للصفحة 
5- سوف يظهر لك نافذة صغيرة ...... اضغط على كلمة save .... ثم اختار موقع الذي تريد انحفظ به الملف الدرس 

بالتوفيق ...... اذا واجهة اية صعوبه اسال ولاحرج وانا على راسي راح اساعد في مشكلة التي تريدها


----------



## أبو نهاد (7 أبريل 2008)

مع الانتهاء من درس الخامس سوف نقوم ببدأ في رسم قطع الميكانيكية ......
بلشنا بشي حلو​


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (7 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخ ابو نهاد للرد
يمكن سؤوالي لم يكن واضح .
اذا اردت رسم مربع عند حافة جانبية للاسطوانة كيف يتم ذلك??
لاني عند الضغط على مربع yzوثم سكيتجر وثم نرسم يظهر مربع وسط الاسطوانة كما في الصورة المرفقة وليس عند حافة الاسطوانة
ماهي الايعاز لهذه الحالة???


----------



## أبو نهاد (7 أبريل 2008)

*تكمله لدرس الرابع*

مرحبا للجميع 


هيدا تكمله لدرس الرابع
وهي ملامسة سطح معين لسطح اخر 
اثناء عملية القطع او اي عملية اخرى
حمل ملف المرفق​


----------



## أبو نهاد (7 أبريل 2008)

بس يا اخواني اي شكل يتم رسمه داخل منطقة workbench يجب ان يكون لونه اخضر بمعنى ان شكل الذي تم رسمه جاهز ولا يحتاج الى اية قياسات وهيدي المعلومة لم يتم السؤال عنها من قبل الاخواني اي سؤال عن هي المعلومة انا جاهز الي لم يستطع ان يفهمها​


----------



## باديس البشير (8 أبريل 2008)

بعد تحميل الدرس و عند فتحه أجد صفحة zshare


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 أبريل 2008)

من هي الصفحة"zshare" تتبع الخطوات التي اعطيتك ايها


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي يعجز اللسان عن شكرك معلومات قيمة


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 أبريل 2008)

برافو ....قطعه صحيحه صديقي فادي


----------



## ahmed 3x (11 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك ابو نهاد وجزاك الله كل خير .....هذا رسمى بفضلك


----------



## أبو نهاد (12 أبريل 2008)

برافو صديقي احمد ...... قطعة صحيحة ......بس هيدا فضل من ربنا


----------



## أبو نهاد (12 أبريل 2008)

*الدرس الخامس في catia*

مرحبا للجميع


الدرس الخامس
workbench
بشكل شبه مفصل
حمل الملف المرفق​ 


واذا حابب تتطلع على اخر تصاميم الي انا بعملها 
اضغط هنا​


----------



## حلم السنين (13 أبريل 2008)

أخي أبو نهاد أنا طالب جديد في هذا المنتدى و ما عندي البرنامج اشلون أقدر أحمله


----------



## أبو نهاد (13 أبريل 2008)

:12: حمل الان :12: 
CATIA V5 R10​ 



 
download​ 
autoplay intel1 intel2 intel3 intel4 intel5​ 
بعد تحميل الملفات يجب عليك ان تضع الملفات intel1-5 في ملف 
intel الموجوده في autoplay حسب المسار التالي​ 
autoplay>docs>intel​ 
اما بالنسبة لكراك الموجود ايضا في autoplay فانه مرفق بالتعليمات 
في كيفية عمله ​ 







مع تحياتنا 
CATIA GROUP​


----------



## أبو نهاد (13 أبريل 2008)

اخي حلم السنين هي البرنامج حمله...... اذا في اي مشكلة بتواجهك خبرني فيها .... وانا على راسي راح اساعدك


----------



## sas_kik (13 أبريل 2008)

ألا يوجد موقع آخر للتحميل عن طريقه غير ( megaupload )


----------



## ahmed 3x (13 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يجزيك خير يا بشمهندس الشرح سهل جدا ....ووصلت لكل الادوات بسهوله والرسم بالمرفقات....اما بالنسبه لمشروعك اللى انت شغال فيه انا شوفت الصوره ..المشروع جميل جدا ربنا يوفقق


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (13 أبريل 2008)

اخ ابو نهاد ياريت تشرح لناsketch tools وكيف تؤثر في الرسم 
وشكرا


----------



## حلم السنين (14 أبريل 2008)

أخي أبو نهاد أنا اسف إذا كنت أزعجتك بس شلون بحمل البرنامج من هذا الموقع أنا معلوماتي ضعيفه كتيير على النت أرجوك اتساعدني


----------



## أبو نهاد (14 أبريل 2008)

sas_kik قال:


> ألا يوجد موقع آخر للتحميل عن طريقه غير ( megaupload )


 
ابتدا من الغد سوف اقوم برفع على zshare .........اذا في اي اعتراض احكي


----------



## أبو نهاد (14 أبريل 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> ربنا يجزيك خير يا بشمهندس الشرح سهل جدا ....ووصلت لكل الادوات بسهوله والرسم بالمرفقات....اما بالنسبه لمشروعك اللى انت شغال فيه انا شوفت الصوره ..المشروع جميل جدا ربنا يوفقق


 
صديقي فادي ..... مشكور اكثير على متابعتك للدروس......وحقيقتنا انا شوفت راسمتك بس رايت لما بدك اتفرجيني راسمتك يا ريت اتكون كاملة بدي لون الاخضر ظاهر في رسمه ....... اوكي يا حلو

اما المشروع الي شفته راح تعمل مثله تماما يعني بعد مدة وجيزه راح انزل مخططات وراح ترسمه


----------



## أبو نهاد (14 أبريل 2008)

فادي ابراهيم عزوز قال:


> اخ ابو نهاد ياريت تشرح لناsketch tools وكيف تؤثر في الرسم
> وشكرا


 
شرح ادوات استركشر مرة واحد راح يقلل اهمية المنطقة part desgin لانو ادواته له تاثير على القطعة في منطقة part desgin وغيرها


----------



## أبو نهاد (14 أبريل 2008)

حلم السنين قال:


> أخي أبو نهاد أنا اسف إذا كنت أزعجتك بس شلون بحمل البرنامج من هذا الموقع أنا معلوماتي ضعيفه كتيير على النت أرجوك اتساعدني


 
اذا كنت مستعجل راح اشرح لك كيفية التنزيل ..........بس انا راح ارفعه على موقع اخر يعني راح يكون الموضوع منتهي خلال السبت القادم على موقع سهل التنزيل..........ومشكور على اهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## sas_kik (14 أبريل 2008)

لا اعتقد بوجود مشاكل على Zshear املى ان يناسب الاغلبية

ومشكور مرة اخرى على هذه المجهودات


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 أبريل 2008)

بتوفيق ......ان شاء الله اليوم راح ابلش في تحميل البرنامج مرة اخرى


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 أبريل 2008)

بصفتي وبصفة جميع المشرفين الملتقى بنرحب اجمل ترحيب بكل طالب PPU الي عم بحمل الدروس من ملتقنا الحبيب ....... واذا بدكو اي مساعده ما تخجلوا هي انا موجود في الجامعة وفي الملتقى ​


----------



## مهندسة توتا (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى أبو نهاد مشكور على هذة الدروس وسوف اتابع معكم من اليوم ان شاء الله تعليم برنامج الكاتيا , وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 أبريل 2008)

بقولك اهلا و سهلا ........ واذا في اي سؤال اسالي ولا حرج انا جاهز لرد


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (16 أبريل 2008)

اقتباس:شرح ادوات استركشر مرة واحد راح يقلل اهمية المنطقة part desgin لانو ادواته له تاثير على القطعة في منطقة part desgin وغيرها.
اذا ممكن ان توضح اكثر لاني لم افهم جوابك وشكرا.


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 أبريل 2008)

بالاختصار...... صعب اكثير علي وعليك وعلى كل واحد بدو يدرس الادوات ستركشر مرة واحد


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخ ابو نهاد لكن انا قصدت سكتشر تولز المرفقة.


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 أبريل 2008)

افهم قصدك .......هيدي الادوات راح اشرحا في وقتها ما تخاف يا صديقي


----------



## أبو نهاد (19 أبريل 2008)

*الان :موقع أخر لتحميل catia*

مرحبا للجميع 

بناءا على اصرار المهندسين على تحميل البرنامج مرة اخرى
الان تستطيع ان تحمل الكاتيا من موقع Zshare ​ 
الرابط الاول​الرابط الثاني​الرابط الثالث​الرابط الرابع ​الرابط الخامس​الرابط السادس​الرابط السابع​الرابط الثامن​الرابط التاسع​الرابط العاشر ​الرابط الحادي عشر ​ 
ملاحظة:
1- انا اعتذر على كثرة الروابط ....لان موقع zshare ضعيف في رفع ملفات كبيرة 
2- ضمن محاولات حثيثة وفاشلة لم استطع ان ارفع الرابط الخامس على موقع zshare فقط لاغير ولم استطع تفسير سبب ذلك .......​ 
ودمتم في رعاية الله​


----------



## أبو نهاد (21 أبريل 2008)

*نحو رقي في تدريس catia*

مرحبا للجميع

اصدقائي مهندسين ...........شعرت في فترة الزمنية الماضية ان هناك تراجع من قبلك في تقبل المعلومات ....... نتيجة ملل او ظجر ......... فعمدة الى تطوير اسلوبي في التدريس ....سوف اقوم بطرح تدريب "رسمة " معين وسوف تقومون بطبيقه فورا لحظة تنزيل .....حيث سوف اقوم برفع التدريب كل يومين الساعة 8 بتوقيت غرينتش مساءا اي مايعادل 11 بتوقيت مسجد الاقصى ...... وسوف ابقى على منتدى لمدة ساعة واحدة لكي تتمكنوا من طرح اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم .......​ 
ونرجوا من حضاراتكم ان تذكر رقم التمرين لكي استطيع ان اجيب عن اسالتكم في حالك كثرت التمارين .............​ 
ودمتم في رعاية الله​ 

التمرين الاول​


----------



## AHMED AL-HARBI (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## adnanmartini (22 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي أبو نهاد على الدروس الشيقة وفي الملف المرفق تجد رسمة الدرس الخامس فأرجو من الله قد وفقت برسمها. بالنسبة للتمرين الاول ممكن تشرح لنا كيفية اظهار المساقط الثلاثة لقطعة ميكانيكية بعد رسمها بالابعاد الثلاثة.


----------



## أبو نهاد (22 أبريل 2008)

برافو صديقي..... قطعة ناجحة .... ما في عليها اي كلام ...... الان حاول في رسم تمرين الاول .............


----------



## أبو نهاد (22 أبريل 2008)

اه ...انا اسف ام اقرا كل ما كتبه .......... بالنسبة للمساقط الثلاث سوف تتعلمه في الدروس القادم لا تتعجل صديقي ..........اوكي يا حلو ....


----------



## adnanmartini (22 أبريل 2008)

ان شاء الله سوف أحاول بالتمرين شكرا كثيرا


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخ ابو نهاد عالتمرين لكن اعتقد انه الاسلوب السابق كان افضل من ناحية التعليم
الى حد نكون قد تعلمنا جزء لا باس به من البرنامج ثم ننتقل للتمارين.
لاني الان ارسم التمرين ولا اعرف هل بخطوات صحيحة او بخطوات اقل.
شكرا


----------



## أبو نهاد (22 أبريل 2008)

اوهههههههه.... برافو صديقي ....... ما اتوقعت انك ترسمها بسهوله ........قطعة ناجحة ......... اما بالنسبة لدروس راح اجمع بين الطريقتين ........... اوكي يا صديقي فادي


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (22 أبريل 2008)

كلام جميل ونحن بانتظار المزيد.


----------



## بهاءالدين (22 أبريل 2008)

من باب المساعدة وجدت هذة الروابط للبرنامج على احد المواقع فبعد اذن الاخ ابو نهاد ساضعها فى موضوعه
حتى يستطيع الجميه تحميل البرنامج وهو مقسم لاسطوانتين


----------



## بهاءالدين (22 أبريل 2008)

الاسطوانه الاولى 

http://rapidshare.com/files/95351466/catia_cd_1_by_Mefiusz.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/95353788/catia_cd_1_by_Mefiusz.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/95358153/catia_cd_1_by_Mefiusz.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/95363672/catia_cd_1_by_Mefiusz.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/95366141/catia_cd_1_by_Mefiusz.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/95368235/catia_cd_1_by_Mefiusz.part6.rar


----------



## بهاءالدين (23 أبريل 2008)

الثانيه 

http://rapidshare.com/files/95368654/catia_cd_2_by_Mefiusz.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/95371338/catia_cd_2_by_Mefiusz.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/95374047/catia_cd_2_by_Mefiusz.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/95377904/catia_cd_2_by_Mefiusz.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/95348825/catia_cd_2_by_Mefiusz.part5.rar


----------



## أبو نهاد (23 أبريل 2008)

اوه ....... ايش هادا صديقي بهاء الدين ...... انا مشكور جدا على الاسطوانتين ......... وانا متنوقع مئة بالمئة انها نسخة catia V5R17 قبل الاخيرة ......... وياريت من مشرفنا يتكرم انو يحسن من ردين الذان يحتويان على الروابط 
ليجعلهما موضوع واحد وواضح ........


----------



## بهاءالدين (24 أبريل 2008)

لما انت بتشكرنى على مجرد بحثى عن بعض اللينكات طب انا المفروض اعمل ايه على مجهودك لشرح البرنامج
مع احترامى اخ ابو نهاد انا لااستحق الشكر فهذا شى بسيط جدا ولم ابذل فيه 1/10 من مجهودك 
وللعلم هو فعلا نسخة catia V5R17 
ولك كل الشكر


----------



## أبو نهاد (24 أبريل 2008)

بهاءالدين قال:


> لما انت بتشكرنى على مجرد بحثى عن بعض اللينكات طب انا المفروض اعمل ايه على مجهودك لشرح البرنامج
> مع احترامى اخ ابو نهاد انا لااستحق الشكر فهذا شى بسيط جدا ولم ابذل فيه 1/10 من مجهودك
> وللعلم هو فعلا نسخة catia V5R17
> ولك كل الشكر


 
يعني صحيح كلامي ..... شايف صارت كاتيا في تسري في عروقي ...........


----------



## ahmed 3x (24 أبريل 2008)

الاخ ابو نهاد مازلت اشكرك على مجهودك معانا وهذه نتيجه التمرين الاول بالمرفقات.....ولى سؤال فى الاتوكاد كان عندما تذهب بمؤشر الموس الى اى جزء من الرسم يلتقط العناصر او انقط لكى تسطيع تمس الاشكال مع بعضها فكيف يتم زلك فى الكتيه ...ارجو انى اكون سالت السؤال صح


----------



## أبو نهاد (24 أبريل 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> الاخ ابو نهاد مازلت اشكرك على مجهودك معانا وهذه نتيجه التمرين الاول بالمرفقات.....ولى سؤال فى الاتوكاد كان عندما تذهب بمؤشر الموس الى اى جزء من الرسم يلتقط العناصر او انقط لكى تسطيع تمس الاشكال مع بعضها فكيف يتم زلك فى الكتيه ...ارجو انى اكون سالت السؤال صح


 
مثلا الرسمة الي رسمتها ...... يدك تعمل عملية تلاصق بين الجسمين بواسطة خط او نقطة ليصبحنا جسم واحد ......... اذا كان هذا قصدك فانت وصلت لشيء الذي اريد في هذه الرسمة..... وان شاء الله راح اشرحها في الدرس السادس كيفية تلاصق بين جسمين وكمان شيء اخر راح تدهشك كثيرا ..... ومشكور على سؤال وعلى رسمة الممتازة


----------



## مهندسة توتا (24 أبريل 2008)

اخى أبو نهاد فى المرفقات التمرين الاول وفى انتظار الدرس التالى والتمرين الثانى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو نهاد (25 أبريل 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> اخى أبو نهاد فى المرفقات التمرين الاول وفى انتظار الدرس التالى والتمرين الثانى ولك جزيل الشكر


 
برافو اختي مهندسة توتا .......... رسمة صحيحة 100% .......... ومشكورة على جهودك.........


----------



## ابوميسم (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير .

وبوركت .


----------



## أبو نهاد (25 أبريل 2008)

:81::81:مشكور اخي ابو ميسم .... بس هي مش صفحة لشكر....... هي صفحة لتعلم الكاتيا ....اذا كنت تريد ان تتعلم كاتيا اهلا وسهلا ....وانا اسف على رد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أبريل 2008)

أبو نهاد قال:


> :81::81:مشكور اخي ابو ميسم .... بس هي مش صفحة لشكر....... هي صفحة لتعلم الكاتيا ....اذا كنت تريد ان تتعلم كاتيا اهلا وسهلا ....وانا اسف على رد



نثمن جهودك وحرصك وتعاونك مع الجميع .

تسلم لنا وماقصرت .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## adnanmartini (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز أبو نهاد شكرا على الدروس التي تعطيها فبالفعل رائعة جدا. ولكن التمرين الاول شوي صعب لانني حاولت مع Part desgin ولم أستطع فلربما لانني مبتدأ وفكرت بطريقة أخرى ألا وهي أنني قمت بتقسيم القطعة الى ثلاثة قطع منفصلة والتجميع سيكون في Assembly design فهل بامكانك أن تبين لي أن الطريقة صحيحة أم لا بحيث بعد الرسم لم أستطيع تجميعها لانه يتوجب التعلم على Assembly design .


----------



## أبو نهاد (27 أبريل 2008)

ههههههههههه ?????????.... .طريقتين صحيحتين .... انت استخدمت طريقة صعبه وطويلة ... وانت مهندس لازم تهتم بالعامل زمني ..............بس ايش دخلك على Assembly design ..... بمقارنة مع part design ..... يعتبر صعب ..... وبتقولي انك مبتدىء ...... انت قفزت على مستوى الثاني بشكل سريع .... بسرعة ارفع لي رسمة خليني اتمعن فيها ...... و مشكلتك راح اطرحا في الدرس القادم لانها مشكلة صديقنا احمد كما


----------



## adnanmartini (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي أبو نهاد في الملفات المرفقة تجد محاولاتي بالتمرين الاول بحيث في الملف رقم 1 تجد أنني رسمت الهيكل الخارجي كقطعة واحدة وفي هذه الحالة لم أستطيع زيادة ارتفاع القطع الجانبية بسبب انه عند اختيار السطح العلوي لزيادة الحجم فسوف يختار كل السطح وليس المستطيل المحدد للقطع الجانبية. وفي الملفات 2 و 3 و 4 تجد طريقتي بتقطيع الشكل الى أجزاء وتجميعها عن طريق Assembly Design وعلى كل هذه فكرة أحد الاصدقاء الذي يعرف Catia وكما قلت لك أنا مبتدئ.


----------



## adnanmartini (28 أبريل 2008)

والملف رقم 4


----------



## أبو نهاد (29 أبريل 2008)

وانا بشكر صديقك على طريقة حلوة ....... بس راح افرجيك كيف الطريقة المثالية وسهله في الدرس القادم.......


----------



## adnanmartini (29 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز أبو نهاد لقد توصلت أخيرا الى رسم التمرين بالاعتماد على part design فقط وهو موجود بالملفات المرفقة.


----------



## أبو نهاد (29 أبريل 2008)

برافو صديقي ..... رسمه صحيحة ..... بس ما اتعرفنا عليك ... شو اسمك .... اذا فيها احرج فيك ما ترد


----------



## adnanmartini (29 أبريل 2008)

لا ليس فيها احراج فاسمي هو عدنان مرتيني


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 مايو 2008)

*الدرس السادس فس catia*

مرحبا للجميع ........

الدرس السادس 
ادوات sketcher 1
حمل الملف المرفق ​ 

بالتوفيق​


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 مايو 2008)

شو رايكم في موقع .... media fire ..... هيدا الموقع نصحني فيه مشرفنا جاسر ...... اذا في اي اعتراض احكوا عادي


----------



## أبو نهاد (2 مايو 2008)

مرحبا للحميع ........

 فكرة تمرين الاول 
حمل الملف المرفق
بالتوفيق


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (2 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخ ابو نهاد درس مفيد.
لدي سؤال عند فتح نافذةshell definition هناك other thickness faces ما فائدة هذا الاختيار وشكرا.


----------



## أبو نهاد (2 مايو 2008)

اولا شيء مشكور على جهودك ...وقطعه صحيحة
ثاني شي سؤالك اكد لي انو كاتيا برنامج ضخم ...... other thickness faces هذا وسيلة تصميم القوالب .... بواسطتها تستطيع ان تصغر القطعة وتضع داخل القطعة الاصلية لتصمم بذلك قالب ..... اذا حابب تتعرف علي هذا الوسيلة انا جاهز بشرحها ... واذا كان سؤال عابر هي انا قلتلك شو وظيفتها ....... مع انو وظيفتها قليلة استخدام في البرنامج ... انت بس امر يا صديقي فادي وانا بنفذ


----------



## أبو نهاد (2 مايو 2008)

اه....صحيح وين كاسة نيسكافيه يا فادي ..... ولا ما تحب اتفرجينا ايها..... اخ منك


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (2 مايو 2008)

ياريت توضيح اكثر او رسمة اكون شاكر جدا.


----------



## أبو نهاد (2 مايو 2008)

هي كاستي نيسكافيه الخاصة بي ..........


----------



## أبو نهاد (2 مايو 2008)

وينهم الشباب ...... بدنا تفاعلكم ......اسرع


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (3 مايو 2008)

بعد الكثير من المحاولات ارجو ان تكون صحيحة.


----------



## قطرة امل (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا بارك الله بيك


----------



## أبو نهاد (3 مايو 2008)

ههههههههه.......... اهلا وسهلا فيكي ...


----------



## أبو نهاد (3 مايو 2008)

فادي ابراهيم عزوز قال:


> بعد الكثير من المحاولات ارجو ان تكون صحيحة.


 
بتعجبني كثير...... هيك فاهم الدرس السابع......... قبل ما ناخذه ....... بفكر اخليك تعمل الدرس السابع شو رايك يا صديقي فادي


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (3 مايو 2008)

هههههههه
كانت مجرد حظ.


----------



## adnanmartini (3 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه هي كأس النسكافيه التي عملتها ولكن عانيت من عمل القبضة فياريت توضحلنا طريقة عملك لقبضة كأسك اذا ما فيها احراج.


----------



## أبو نهاد (3 مايو 2008)

adnanmartini قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذه هي كأس النسكافيه التي عملتها ولكن عانيت من عمل القبضة فياريت توضحلنا طريقة عملك لقبضة كأسك اذا ما فيها احراج.


 
حلوة قبضة اليد ........... درس القادم راح اشرح كيف تعمل قبضة ......... وقطعة الثانية ناجحة .... برافو صديقي عدنان


----------



## adnanmartini (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## أبو نهاد (3 مايو 2008)

فادي ابراهيم عزوز قال:


> هههههههه
> كانت مجرد حظ.


 
الله يكثر من ضربات الحظ ......


----------



## أبو نهاد (3 مايو 2008)

بس ايش رايكو بكاستي نيسكافيه ............... كمان عدة لقاءات راح نعمل غلاية الميه ......... مع تجميع البراغي


----------



## adnanmartini (3 مايو 2008)

والله كأسك غير شكل ياريت يكون عندنا مثله بكون هيك تطمنا أننا تعلمنا شوي كاتيا . على كل ان شاء الله بالتدريب وبمجهودك معنا سنتحسن ونرسم كأس مثل كأسك وطريقة الشرح للتمرين الاخير ممتازة جدا وواضحة فنرجو منك الاستمرار على نفس المنوال وبحيث تعطينا مع كل تمرين وظيفة كتطبيق على التمرين لنقوم بحلها بنفسنا.


----------



## خالد المحمدي (3 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكركم الشكر الجزيل على ماتقدمونه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وبارك الله فيكم

اخوكم
خالد


----------



## أبو نهاد (4 مايو 2008)

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي خالد.............


----------



## أبو نهاد (4 مايو 2008)

adnanmartini قال:


> والله كأسك غير شكل ياريت يكون عندنا مثله بكون هيك تطمنا أننا تعلمنا شوي كاتيا . على كل ان شاء الله بالتدريب وبمجهودك معنا سنتحسن ونرسم كأس مثل كأسك وطريقة الشرح للتمرين الاخير ممتازة جدا وواضحة فنرجو منك الاستمرار على نفس المنوال وبحيث تعطينا مع كل تمرين وظيفة كتطبيق على التمرين لنقوم بحلها بنفسنا.


 
انت بس امر يا صديقي عدنان ...... وانا بنفذ الي بدك اليه


----------



## يعرب اصيل (4 مايو 2008)

أخي ابو نهاد عندي سؤال .... كيف اقدر اعمل نسخ للرسم من برنامج كاتيا الى office word .. كما تعلم لما نعمل save للرسم الهندسي يكون بصيغة CATpart فاذا اردنا ان ننسخ الرسم في word كم نعمل امتداد لهذا الرسم ؟

وشكرا اخي على دروسك الطيبه


----------



## ahmed 3x (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخ ابو نهاد 
الدرس السادس وكل الملفات الموجوده على media fire يبدو ان بها مشاكل لانها لا تكمل التحميل ارجو رفعها مره اخرى .....وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندسة توتا (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أخى ابو نهاد فى المرفقات رسمة الدرس السادس و ماج النسكافية التى عملتها وعملت اليد بصعوبة وبردوا مطلعتش صح ياريت تقولنا نعملها ازاى.


----------



## مهندسة توتا (5 مايو 2008)

ممكن اعرف هل يوجد امر Extend فى الكاتيا واذا موجود القية فين؟
معلش بقى هسأل سوال تانى
كيف يمكن اسقاط خط من جسم مرسوم داخل الاسكتش؟

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 مايو 2008)

يعرب اصيل قال:


> أخي ابو نهاد عندي سؤال .... كيف اقدر اعمل نسخ للرسم من برنامج كاتيا الى office word .. كما تعلم لما نعمل save للرسم الهندسي يكون بصيغة CATpart فاذا اردنا ان ننسخ الرسم في word كم نعمل امتداد لهذا الرسم ؟
> 
> وشكرا اخي على دروسك الطيبه


 
اهلا واسهلا اخي يعرب اصيل 

ردا على سؤالك ........ حسب خبيرتي في كاتيا لا نسطيع تحول ملف كاتيا الى ملف مايكروسوفت اوفيس ..... اذا كان هناك امر يلزمني ان احول الى word اضغط على print screen وهو زر موجود على كيبود ... واقوم بتعديل على صورة بواسطة الرسام ...... ومن ثم انفلها على word.... هذا الكلام طبعا على كاتيا نسخة عشرة ...... ما بعرف اذا نسخ الاخرى تحتوي على عملية استيراد ملفات او تصديرها....... خلال الايام القادمة راح انزل كاتيا 18 على جهازي لانها النسخة الاخيرة للبرنامج ..... وان شاء الله يكون في نفس برنامج عملت استراد وتصدير لملف كاتيا .......

اهلا وسهلا فيك في موضوعنا المتواضع ...... واذا في اساله اخرى انا جاهز على راسي من فوق


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 مايو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ ابو نهاد
> الدرس السادس وكل الملفات الموجوده على media fire يبدو ان بها مشاكل لانها لا تكمل التحميل ارجو رفعها مره اخرى .....وجزاك الله خير


 
على راسي من فوق يا احمد ....... انت بس امر ....
حمل الدرس السادس على zshare


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 مايو 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> أخى ابو نهاد فى المرفقات رسمة الدرس السادس و ماج النسكافية التى عملتها وعملت اليد بصعوبة وبردوا مطلعتش صح ياريت تقولنا نعملها ازاى.


 
الرسمة السادس .... ممتازة وناجحة ...... وماج نسكافية ......كما ممتاز .... بس لو اعملتي edge fillet ليد ماج كان صارت احلى ............ صح يا مهندسة ......... انا عارف انك راح تتصعب من يد على شان اعلمك كيف طريقة اسهل ... وتشعري بالفرق ... وكيف تبتكري طرق اخرى ............. اوكي


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 مايو 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> ممكن اعرف هل يوجد امر Extend فى الكاتيا واذا موجود القية فين؟
> معلش بقى هسأل سوال تانى
> كيف يمكن اسقاط خط من جسم مرسوم داخل الاسكتش؟
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا


جواب سؤال الاول :

extend في اي منطقة ... sketcher ولا workbench ........ لخط ولا لقطعة .....
اذا sketcher 
عن طريق pad اذا كانت لقطعة .... لخط في دروس القادمة راح اشرحوا ....
اذا workbench 
اذا لقطعة.... هي نفسها فكرة التمرين الاول ............ لخط بسيطة بس اسحبي الخط 

الجواب سؤال الثاني :

في الدروس القادمة راح تتعلمي كيف تسقط خط وجسم باكمله ....... ما تستعجلي صبرك علي راح تتعلمي اشياء احلى من هيك ....

وديري بالك على كاتيا 17 ....... عملي اكثر من من كاتيا 10 .........وسلس اكثر ....... 
واسال قد مافيك .... ما تخجلي عادي ...... بس في موضوعنا ما تسبقينا ...... اوكي


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 مايو 2008)

فادي ابراهيم عزوز قال:


> ياريت توضيح اكثر او رسمة اكون شاكر جدا.


 

اخي فادي ...... درس القادم راح تشاهد كيف يعمل other thickness........ اوكي يا حلو


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 مايو 2008)

اخواني اخواتي ......

:67:انا سعيد جدا ...... قبل عدة ايام تلقيت ما يشبه تهنئة من استاذي مهندس " محمد بكري " ..... عندما سمع اني ادرس هذا البرنامج على نت ...... وقد عرض علي بان يساعدني على تعليمكم .... وقد دعمني بدروس وتمارين ومشاريع راح تستفيدوا منها كثيرا 
:80::80::80::80::80::80:
فانا انحني امامه واقول له بكل احترام وتقدير ...شكرا لك على ما علمتني ايه ...... هذا اقل شيء اقول لهذا معلم مخلص ​


----------



## adnanmartini (8 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا أنت أبو نهاد وبورك أستاذك وأستاذنا الكبير محمد بكري على جهوده الطيبة. فقط أود أن أشارك بموضوع حفظ صورة عن الشاشة من كاتيا فقد وجدت هذه الطريقة عن طريق الانترنت وانا أستعملها الان ومن بعد الاذن من أخي أبو نهاد
1- من القائمة أدوات وكما هو موضح بالصورة رقم 1 في الملفات المرفقة اختر صورة ومن ثم التقاط capture.
2- سوف تظهر شاشة جدية كما في الصورة رقم 2 وما عليك سوى الضغط على الدائرة الحمراء في أقصى اليسار ليتم فتح شاشة جديدة كما في الصورة رقم 3 وما عليك سوى الضغط على زر الحفظ ليتم حفظ الصورة الملتقطة بارمتداد الذي تريد.
مع العلم أنا أستخدم كاتيا CATIA V5R13


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 مايو 2008)

adnanmartini قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا أنت أبو نهاد وبورك أستاذك وأستاذنا الكبير محمد بكري على جهوده الطيبة. فقط أود أن أشارك بموضوع حفظ صورة عن الشاشة من كاتيا فقد وجدت هذه الطريقة عن طريق الانترنت وانا أستعملها الان ومن بعد الاذن من أخي أبو نهاد
> 1- من القائمة أدوات وكما هو موضح بالصورة رقم 1 في الملفات المرفقة اختر صورة ومن ثم التقاط capture.
> 2- سوف تظهر شاشة جدية كما في الصورة رقم 2 وما عليك سوى الضغط على الدائرة الحمراء في أقصى اليسار ليتم فتح شاشة جديدة كما في الصورة رقم 3 وما عليك سوى الضغط على زر الحفظ ليتم حفظ الصورة الملتقطة بارمتداد الذي تريد.
> مع العلم أنا أستخدم كاتيا CATIA V5R13


 
والله انك بتعجبني ..... خليك دائما متابع امور هي ..... اوكي يا اخي عدنان 

بس هي طريقة تستخدم في تقديم تقارير او تقديم رسمات للاستاذ في الجامعة ...... بس ما تنفع في تدريس لانها طريقة مش عملية اكثر 

ودائما خليك على اتطلع على البرنامج واحكيلنا شو بتتعلم من نت .....

اما كاتيا 13 بسمع انو فيها مشاكل هي و كاتيا 15 ..... لانو انا ملاحظ كاتيا 10 و17 دارجه اكثر في الجامعات وفي النت .............. ايش رايك لانك قاعد عم بتستخدمه


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 مايو 2008)

اخواني ......... رد اخونا عدنان اعتبروه درس اتعلموه ......... طريقة كويس لاخذ صورة لرسمه الي انت رسمتها ...... بحيث تسطيع ان تطبعها او تخزنها


----------



## adnanmartini (8 مايو 2008)

شكرا أخي أبو نهاد بصراحة لا أتعم كثيرا على النت وليس لدي كثير من الوقت لاتعلم على كاتيا ولكن بالصدفة كنت أبحث في الانترنت ووجدت هذه الطريقة وهي جواب أخونا الذي سأل عنها. بالنسبة لكاتيا 13 فأعاني فقط من أنه يفصل لوحده بعد 15 دقيقة ولا أعرف السبب الى الان. وبما أنني مبتدئ وأتعلم عن طريق تطبيق دروسك فلا أعرف الى الان مساوؤه و حسناته.
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مهندسة توتا (8 مايو 2008)

أبو نهاد قال:


> جواب سؤال الاول :
> 
> extend في اي منطقة ... sketcher ولا workbench ........ لخط ولا لقطعة .....
> اذا sketcher
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 مايو 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
ههههههههه......... بعرف اتوه ....... ياريت يكون سؤالك محدد واضح ودقيق يااختي مهندسة توتا ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو نهاد (9 مايو 2008)

adnanmartini قال:


> شكرا أخي أبو نهاد بصراحة لا أتعم كثيرا على النت وليس لدي كثير من الوقت لاتعلم على كاتيا ولكن بالصدفة كنت أبحث في الانترنت ووجدت هذه الطريقة وهي جواب أخونا الذي سأل عنها. بالنسبة لكاتيا 13 فأعاني فقط من أنه يفصل لوحده بعد 15 دقيقة ولا أعرف السبب الى الان. وبما أنني مبتدئ وأتعلم عن طريق تطبيق دروسك فلا أعرف الى الان مساوؤه و حسناته.
> تقبل تحياتي


 
capture ولا printscreen نفس شي ...... اخونا يعرب اصيل قصدوا نحول امتداد ملف الذي تم تخزينه من نفس البرنامج او من برنامج اخر........
ام مشكلة لكاتيا 13 على ما اعتقد هذه احدى مشاكل التي توجه مستخدمي كاتيا 13 و 15


----------



## يعرب اصيل (9 مايو 2008)

اخي ابونهاد .. جزاك الله خير .. الحقيقه انا سألت لسبب انه عندي بحث مطلوب مني رسم هندسي لجزء في الطائره landing gear acutator ومن ثم تحليله ب finite element عن طريق برنامج hyperwork لكن هذا البرنامج الاخير يقبل امتداد ملفات الصور بصيغة hm files.. على كل يعطيك العافية اخي الفاضل وننتظر دروسك الشيقة . 

adnanmartini

اشكرك على هذه المعلومة


----------



## أبو نهاد (9 مايو 2008)

اخي يعرب اصيل ............ فيك تعطينا رسمة مع مقاساتها ........ بدي ارسمها على كاتيا ...... اذا سمحت


----------



## فاتح روما (9 مايو 2008)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## ااااىىى (13 مايو 2008)

rani hayer fikoum yaw mais alah ybarek et machaa alah


----------



## ااااىىى (13 مايو 2008)

ana rani hab net3alem 3dsmax


----------



## ااااىىى (13 مايو 2008)

in amakan 
and ajroukoum ala alah


----------



## ااااىىى (13 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع
الله يجزاك خير


----------



## ااااىىى (13 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع
الله يجزاك خير
and bey


----------



## ahmed 3x (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس ابو نهاد جزاك الله عنى خير هذا هو نتاج الدرس السادس


----------



## محمدخالدمحمد (15 مايو 2008)

bgd Jazak ALLAH 5ayran
bsra7a 2na msm3sh 5ales 3n Catia dh bs shaklo gamed
bs ya reet t2ooooool nabza 3n el features bta3to w lw fe link yb2a tmam 2wy
thx alot


----------



## adnanmartini (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي العزيز أبو نهاد نحن في انتظار التمرين التالي بأحر من الجمر فلقد شوقتنا كثيرا للعمل على كاتيا فأرجو منك أن لا تتأخر علينا لانه من الواضح أن تعلم هذا البرنامج يحتاج الى كثير من التمرين. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مايو 2008)

*الدرس السابع في catia*

مرحبا للجميع ............

الدرس السابع 
sketcher 2
حمل الملف المرفق​ 
ودمتم في رعاية الله​


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مايو 2008)

فاتح روما قال:


> ربنا يجزيك كل خير


 
اهلا وسهلا ....


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مايو 2008)

ااااىىى قال:


> rani hayer fikoum yaw mais alah ybarek et machaa alah


 
اهلا وسهلا اخي راني ....... بس يا ريت ما تكتب عربيزي ...... يا عربي يا انجليزي ......... اوكي ... لاني ولا شي فاهم عليك ........


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مايو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس ابو نهاد جزاك الله عنى خير هذا هو نتاج الدرس السادس


 
ايش هاداا............. قطعة ممتازة يا احمد ................. الله يقويك


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مايو 2008)

محمدخالدمحمد قال:


> bgd Jazak ALLAH 5ayran
> bsra7a 2na msm3sh 5ales 3n Catia dh bs shaklo gamed
> bs ya reet t2ooooool nabza 3n el features bta3to w lw fe link yb2a tmam 2wy
> thx alot


 
مشكور اخي محمد..........


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مايو 2008)

adnanmartini قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي العزيز أبو نهاد نحن في انتظار التمرين التالي بأحر من الجمر فلقد شوقتنا كثيرا للعمل على كاتيا فأرجو منك أن لا تتأخر علينا لانه من الواضح أن تعلم هذا البرنامج يحتاج الى كثير من التمرين. وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
على راسي اخي عدنان ............. هي درس نزلته ......... وتمرين بعد اسبوع يوم الجمعة بترفع على الصفحة قبل الجمعة لأ .............اوكي


----------



## adnanmartini (16 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز أبو نهاد لقد رسمت البكرة مع الكرة وأرجو من الله أن تعجبك. ونحن في انتظار معرفة طريقة رسم قبضة كأس النسكافيه لكي لا ننساها. وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مايو 2008)

adnanmartini قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي العزيز أبو نهاد لقد رسمت البكرة مع الكرة وأرجو من الله أن تعجبك. ونحن في انتظار معرفة طريقة رسم قبضة كأس النسكافيه لكي لا ننساها. وجزاكم الله خيرا.


 
اخي عدنان .......... ليست بكرة مطلوبة ......... بدي بكرة التي تستخدم لرفع الاثقال .......


----------



## adnanmartini (16 مايو 2008)

أرجو منك أن تضع لي شكل للبكرة لانني نسيتها


----------



## أبو نهاد (17 مايو 2008)

اخي عدنان هي رسمة البكرة ........ ولكنها رسمه عشوائية ........... اريد رسمه دقيقة وواقعية ولا اريد رسمه سريعه ......خذ وقتك في رسمه ولا تتسرع .........


----------



## ahmed 3x (19 مايو 2008)

الاخ البشمهندس ابو نهاد جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ..... هذه البكره بالمرفقات انا كان نفسى ارسم حاجه افضل من كده بس انا على مشارف الامتحانات دعواتك لنا بالتوفيق


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (20 مايو 2008)

ارجو ان تكون جيدة.
شكرا ابو نهاد ونريد المزيد من الدروس لانه برنامج شيق.


----------



## adnanmartini (20 مايو 2008)

وهذه هي بكرتي أيضا


----------



## أبو نهاد (24 مايو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> الاخ البشمهندس ابو نهاد جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ..... هذه البكره بالمرفقات انا كان نفسى ارسم حاجه افضل من كده بس انا على مشارف الامتحانات دعواتك لنا بالتوفيق


 
يوجد في قطعة مشكلة ...... غير صالحة للاستخدام ........


----------



## أبو نهاد (24 مايو 2008)

فادي ابراهيم عزوز قال:


> ارجو ان تكون جيدة.
> شكرا ابو نهاد ونريد المزيد من الدروس لانه برنامج شيق.


 
قطعة فيها مشكلة ....... غير صالحة للاستخدام ........


----------



## أبو نهاد (24 مايو 2008)

adnanmartini قال:


> وهذه هي بكرتي أيضا


 
قطعة صحيحة ........ بس لم تستخدم جميع ما تعلمته.....


----------



## adnanmartini (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تشكر أخي أبو نهاد على ملاحظاتك وأرجو أن أكون قد تلافيتها الان مع الرسمة المرفقة. واذا لم أوفق فأرجو أن تقول لي أين النقص الحاصل. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يعرب اصيل (27 مايو 2008)

http://file5.9q9q.net/Download/33137685/Untitled-1.pdf.html
http://file9.9q9q.net/Download/27545895/flap2.pdf.html
http://file5.9q9q.net/Download/12924844/falp.pdf.html

اخي ابونهاد .. هذا مخطط جزء لجناح في الطائرة outboard flap حقيقة حاولت ارسمه لكني لم استطع اكماله


----------



## محمد اسماعيل ذكي (28 مايو 2008)

اخي جزاك الله خير بس يا ريت لو عندك السورس بتاع البرنامج انا محتاجه جدا


----------



## أبو نهاد (28 مايو 2008)

شو يعني سورس ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو نهاد (28 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي يعرب............ راح اعمل جهدي على تصميم جناح


----------



## أبو نهاد (28 مايو 2008)

adnanmartini قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تشكر أخي أبو نهاد على ملاحظاتك وأرجو أن أكون قد تلافيتها الان مع الرسمة المرفقة. واذا لم أوفق فأرجو أن تقول لي أين النقص الحاصل. وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
مشكور على جهودك ........... احسنت


----------



## أبو نهاد (28 مايو 2008)

ان شاء الله راح يكون الدرس الجديد غدا..............


----------



## adnanmartini (28 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك أخي العزيز أبو نهاد ولقد أقلقتنا بسبب غيبتك عنا لفترة طويلة فعساه خيرا. ونحن بانتظار الدرس القادم.


----------



## أبو نهاد (28 مايو 2008)

انا اسف على غيابي طويل .......... من نصف شهر 4 وانا اقدم امتحانات وان شاء الله بعد نصف شهر 6 سوف اتفرغ لتدرس البرنامج .........


----------



## adnanmartini (28 مايو 2008)

أتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## أبو نهاد (29 مايو 2008)

يعرب اصيل قال:


> http://file5.9q9q.net/Download/33137685/Untitled-1.pdf.html
> http://file9.9q9q.net/Download/27545895/flap2.pdf.html
> http://file5.9q9q.net/Download/12924844/falp.pdf.html
> 
> اخي ابونهاد .. هذا مخطط جزء لجناح في الطائرة outboard flap حقيقة حاولت ارسمه لكني لم استطع اكماله


 
بسيطة رسمه ......... قريبا راح تشاهد رسمتك على الصفحة ......


----------



## الاسمدة الجنوبية (29 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا استاذ ابو نهاد على هذا الشرح الجميل وانا معك الى الاخير انشاءالله


----------



## أبو نهاد (29 مايو 2008)

ههههههههههه........... مشكور على اندفاعك ..... ان شاء الله اتكون من مستمرين معنا .... وحابب اهمس في اذنك واقلك اني مش استاذ ...... كلنا اصدقاء ومن جيل واحد في هذا الموضوع


----------



## أبو نهاد (29 مايو 2008)

مرحبا للجميع.........
الدرس الثامن 
ادوات sketcher 3
حمل ملف المرفق

ودمتم في رعاية الله​


----------



## يعرب اصيل (29 مايو 2008)

حياك الله اخي ابونهاد وانت استاذ في الرسم الهندسي ثقتي كبيره في قدراتك


----------



## مهندسة توتا (30 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف احوالك اخى ابو نهاد

هذه رسمه الدرس السابع والتمرين الخاص به


----------



## أبو نهاد (30 مايو 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كيف احوالك اخى ابو نهاد
> 
> هذه رسمه الدرس السابع والتمرين الخاص به


 
ورحمة الله وبركانته ......... تمام والحمد الله اختي توتا ............. بس بكرة الى صممتها غير صالحة للاستخدام ....... يا ريت تطلعي على شكل بكرة في الحياة واقعة ..........


----------



## أبو نهاد (30 مايو 2008)

يعرب اصيل قال:


> حياك الله اخي ابونهاد وانت استاذ في الرسم الهندسي ثقتي كبيره في قدراتك


 
اخي يعرب اصيل ....... انا مش استاذ انا طالب جامعي مثلي مثلك .... اوكي يا حلو


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (30 مايو 2008)

اخ ابونهاد كيف قمت بعمل قطع في الانبوب لكي نعمل له تفريغ وشكرا


----------



## أبو نهاد (30 مايو 2008)

مرحبا اخي يعرب اصيل ...... هي القطعة الي بدك اليها ........ بس ان شاء الله يكون القياسات صحيح ... مع العلم انو في بعض القياسات ناقصة ........


----------



## أبو نهاد (30 مايو 2008)

فادي ابراهيم عزوز قال:


> اخ ابونهاد كيف قمت بعمل قطع في الانبوب لكي نعمل له تفريغ وشكرا


 
دقق في الصورة الاخيرة للدرس ....... في شيء تركته ......... حاول تعمل مثله ....... اذا ما عرفت تعمل مثله ...... الدرس القادم راح اشرحه .......... اوكي يا فادي


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (30 مايو 2008)

hhhhhh
u left a plane but ,i think i will wait till next lection
thanx anyway


----------



## أبو نهاد (30 مايو 2008)

that's ture ...... l left aplane


----------



## مهندسة توتا (30 مايو 2008)

أخى ابو نهاد هذة رسمة الدرس الثامن و التمرين الخاص , وبالنسبة للبكرة انا حاولت فى رسمها تانى


----------



## أبو نهاد (31 مايو 2008)

الرسمة الثامن صحيحة 100% ......... ما في عليها اي كلام ......... 
ام الرسمة السابعة ...... هي رسمة اخي عدنان ..... دقيق النظر فيها وبتعرفي وين خطا......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=26339&d=1211313970


----------



## adnanmartini (31 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه أخي وظيفتي مع كأس النسكافية الذي حاولت رسمه من جديد فعسى أن يكون صحيحا.


----------



## أبو نهاد (31 مايو 2008)

اوهههههه...... ما في عليهم اي كلام ............ احلى شي تتعامل مع شباب نشيطة ........ _ممتاز_


----------



## أبو نهاد (31 مايو 2008)

اصدقائي ....... صديقنا يعرب اصيل رفع قياسات لقطعة ميكانيكية تخص جناح الطائرة ......... يا ريت تحاولوا ترسموا هي القطعة ......القياسات موجودة في رد رقم 179 ........ بالتوفيق​


----------



## مهندسة توتا (1 يونيو 2008)

هذة رسمة Outboard- flap hydraulic actuator الخاص بجناح الطائرة


----------



## أبو نهاد (2 يونيو 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> هذة رسمة Outboard- flap hydraulic actuator الخاص بجناح الطائرة


 
it's a wonderful​


----------



## أبو نهاد (3 يونيو 2008)

اصدقائي ........... اين انتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وين تصاميمكم الحلوة ...... انا في انتظاركم


----------



## adnanmartini (3 يونيو 2008)

أهلين أخي أبو نهاد أرجو أن تعذرنا قليلا يبدو الاصدقاء مشغولون قليلا بالامتحانات. بالنسبة لرسمة أخينا يعرب هل يتوجب علي استخدام Assembly Design لانه لدينا هنا قطعتان المكبس مع الاسطوانة?


----------



## أبو نهاد (4 يونيو 2008)

لا ... اعتبر القطعة قطعة واحدة ....... والله يوفق الجميع ....


----------



## ahmed 3x (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل ابو نهاد لقد انتهيت من الامتحانات والان انا متفرغ لدراسه كتيا وبعض البرامج الاخرى......ان شاء الله سوف اكون معك با انتظام... انظر الى القطعه بالمرفقات وانا فى انتظار رتعليقك


----------



## أبو نهاد (4 يونيو 2008)

قطعة ممتاز .........100% .... وان شاء الله اتكون من الاوائل ........... بس ادعوا ان انتهي من امتحاناتي بالاقرب وقت .....


----------



## ahmed 3x (4 يونيو 2008)

ان شاء تنتهى من الامتحانات على خير وبالتوفيق 
هذه قطعه ثانيه تمثيل duct للتكيف


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (4 يونيو 2008)

ارجو ان تكون جيدة.
بانتظار المزيد


----------



## أبو نهاد (6 يونيو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> ان شاء تنتهى من الامتحانات على خير وبالتوفيق
> هذه قطعه ثانيه تمثيل duct للتكيف


 
شي حلو ............ ممتاز هالرسمه........ بحييك على جهودك


----------



## أبو نهاد (6 يونيو 2008)

فادي ابراهيم عزوز قال:


> ارجو ان تكون جيدة.
> بانتظار المزيد


 
جيدة وبس ............ ممتازة ...........ما في عليها اي كلام..... هيك اعرفت كيف تعمل plane


----------



## ahmed 3x (7 يونيو 2008)

ارجو من الاخ ابو نهاد بعد ان تنتهى من الامتحانات على خير ان شاء الله تكثيف الدروس حتى نخرج من هذا الصيف وقد تعلمنا الكتيا......جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (7 يونيو 2008)

اتمنى لك التوفيق في الامتحانات
سؤوالي بعد ان تم ازالة القطعة مقابل الplane واعطاء ايعازshell يظهر البرنامج خطا ولا يعمل تفريغ فما هو الخطا وشكرا


----------



## adnanmartini (7 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف حالك أخي العزيز أبو نهاد والاخوة المتابعين معنا. هل انتهت امتحانات الجميع بخير. لقد قمت برسم مكبس أخينا يعرب ولكنني لم ألتزم كثيرا بالابعاد لضيق الوقت فقط وهي بالملفات المرفقة.


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 يونيو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> ارجو من الاخ ابو نهاد بعد ان تنتهى من الامتحانات على خير ان شاء الله تكثيف الدروس حتى نخرج من هذا الصيف وقد تعلمنا الكتيا......جزاك الله كل خير عنا


 
على راسي............


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 يونيو 2008)

فادي ابراهيم عزوز قال:


> اتمنى لك التوفيق في الامتحانات
> سؤوالي بعد ان تم ازالة القطعة مقابل الplane واعطاء ايعازshell يظهر البرنامج خطا ولا يعمل تفريغ فما هو الخطا وشكرا


 
الترتيب مهم في التفريغ ...... خطوات الدرس يجب ان تكون متتالية .... ما تسبق خطوة على الاخر .....


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 يونيو 2008)

adnanmartini قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف حالك أخي العزيز أبو نهاد والاخوة المتابعين معنا. هل انتهت امتحانات الجميع بخير. لقد قمت برسم مكبس أخينا يعرب ولكنني لم ألتزم كثيرا بالابعاد لضيق الوقت فقط وهي بالملفات المرفقة.


 
المهم الفكرة اخي عدنان .... وممتازة الرسمة


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 يونيو 2008)

غدا ان شاء الله الدرس عن البراغي مختلف انواعها واشكالها ا واحجامها وكيف يتم صنع مكان برغي ........


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 يونيو 2008)

اهاا شو رايكم في CATIA بعد استخدمتها مقارنة مع البرامج الاخرى
ان شاءالله عرفتوا مقدار ضخامة البرنامج ​


----------



## خالد كنان (8 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## أبو نهاد (8 يونيو 2008)

خالد كنان قال:


> اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذا العمل الجميل


 
:70::70: لان راح :83::73: .......... :18: لانك عضو جديد .... اهلا و:20:سهلا:84::59::9::9::9::9::5::5::57::5::5::57::57:

ما حدا يسالني ليش اعملت هيك ..........:83::83::83:


----------



## أبو نهاد (9 يونيو 2008)

*الدرس التاسع في catia*

مرحبا للجميع .....
الدرس التاسع 
ادوات sketcher 4
حمل ملف المرفق ​ 
ودمتم في رعاية الله​


----------



## أبو نهاد (9 يونيو 2008)

اسف لم اتمكن من اعطاء درس براغي ...... للافضل .....سوف اجمع درس براغي مع assembly


----------



## أبو نهاد (9 يونيو 2008)

اصدقائي ... اريد مساعدة منكم ..... بعد الانتهاء من منطقة part design سوف يصعب علي ان اعطي الدروس على رسام ..... اريد منك ان تساعدوني على وسيلة اخر اسهل وافضل ...... مع العم ان نسخة ويندوز التي امتلكها هي فيستا


----------



## أبو نهاد (9 يونيو 2008)

الي حابب يلقي نظره على اخر تصاميم .... وهو عبارة عن ترس مكون من 18 سن ..... سوف نتعلم مبدأ صنعه في الدرس القادم


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (9 يونيو 2008)

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فادي ابراهيم عزوز 

 
_اتمنى لك التوفيق في الامتحانات
سؤوالي بعد ان تم ازالة القطعة مقابل الplane واعطاء ايعازshell يظهر البرنامج خطا ولا يعمل تفريغ فما هو الخطا وشكرا_

الترتيب مهم في التفريغ ...... خطوات الدرس يجب ان تكون متتالية .... ما تسبق خطوة على الاخر ..... 
ياريت توضيح اكثر???


----------



## أبو نهاد (9 يونيو 2008)

دائما اخطءا في كاتيا .... اما اعطاء اوامر خاطئة .... او اعطاء ارقام خيالية ..... او ترتيب غير مناسب اثناء قيامك بارجراء عملية معينة مثلا shell ..... او ضغط على مكان غير مناسب .... هي الاخطاء شائعة .....اذا استمرت مشكلة اخي فادي ابعدت مشكلة على شكل صورة ..... وانا على راسي راح احلها ....


----------



## أبو نهاد (9 يونيو 2008)

قطعة رائعة يا مهندس فادي ...... ممتازة 100%


----------



## أبو نهاد (9 يونيو 2008)

يلي حابب يتفرج على ترس الي صممت وهو يتحرك ... هي لنك 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF0ZXBmtu8k
باضافة الى مولد كهرباء الى رسمته .... هي لنك ايضا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbi5Umine1k​


----------



## ahmed 3x (10 يونيو 2008)

الله يا بشمهندس ابو نهاد والله اكثر من رائع وهذا فعلا ما كنت اتمنى ان اتعلمه ......الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ahmed 3x (10 يونيو 2008)

اسف اخى ابو نهاد لم استطيع الوصول للالتواء المطلوب بعد محاولات كثيره


----------



## الأغر (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم أخوتي الكرام
يسرني جدا الألتحاق بدروسكم رغم إنني متأخر جدا ولكن اليوم إن شاء الله سأبدأ بالدروس

أخ أبو نهاد سؤال على الماشي ....فيني أصدر رسمة من اوتوكاد لكاتيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو نهاد (10 يونيو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> الله يا بشمهندس ابو نهاد والله اكثر من رائع وهذا فعلا ما كنت اتمنى ان اتعلمه ......الله يبارك فيك


 
مشكور يا صديقي احمد .... ان شاء الله سوف تتعلم تصميم هذه الاشياء خلال عطلة صيف


----------



## أبو نهاد (10 يونيو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> اسف اخى ابو نهاد لم استطيع الوصول للالتواء المطلوب بعد محاولات كثيره


 
ياريت تدقق في رسمه جيدا ..... او بالاحرى الى ترتيب خطوط...... ما تحكي لحدا اني غششتك ... هششششش .......


----------



## أبو نهاد (10 يونيو 2008)

الأغر قال:


> السلام عليكم أخوتي الكرام
> يسرني جدا الألتحاق بدروسكم رغم إنني متأخر جدا ولكن اليوم إن شاء الله سأبدأ بالدروس
> 
> أخ أبو نهاد سؤال على الماشي ....فيني أصدر رسمة من اوتوكاد لكاتيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اهلا وسهلا بصديقي الاغر .... ان شاء الله راح تكون من مبدعين في كاتيا ..... اذا في اي استفسار او اي مشكلة واجهتك في اثناء تطبيق اسال ولا تتردد اهلا وسهلا ......

ان بلش معك بالاول معلومة ...... قاعدة الاولى .... كاتيا او بالاحرى عملاقة كاتيا ما تتعامل مع اي برنامج .... وما دام انت تتعامل مع هذا البرنامج يجد ان تنسى باقي برامج ..... وخير دليل مشاريع الي عملتها ..... ياريت تلقي نظرة عليهما .


----------



## الأغر (10 يونيو 2008)

شكرا أخي أبو نهاد أنا قرأت الموضوع هذا كلمة بكلمة وشفت المشاريع الي نفذوها الشباب الله يعطيهم العافية بالفعل شي حلو وبيرفع الراس
واكيد رح ازعج كتير بالاسئلة واتوقع أسئلتي رح تكون شبه ساعية ان شاء الله


----------



## أبو نهاد (10 يونيو 2008)

الأغر قال:


> شكرا أخي أبو نهاد أنا قرأت الموضوع هذا كلمة بكلمة وشفت المشاريع الي نفذوها الشباب الله يعطيهم العافية بالفعل شي حلو وبيرفع الراس
> واكيد رح ازعج كتير بالاسئلة واتوقع أسئلتي رح تكون شبه ساعية ان شاء الله


 
له يا صديق ...... اسال قد ما فيك ....... بس استفيد ما اسالت زملائنا سابقة قبل ما تسال ........ اوكي يا باشا .


----------



## الأغر (10 يونيو 2008)

أخي أبونهاد ,,حاولت كثيراتنصيب البرنامج ولكن دائما يعطي الرسالة التالية أرجو الإفادة


----------



## أبو نهاد (10 يونيو 2008)

شو رقم نسخة عندك ......


----------



## أبو نهاد (10 يونيو 2008)

صديقي ... هذا ملف يمكن يساعدك


----------



## الأغر (10 يونيو 2008)

انا اخي اخذت الملفات من الصفحة رقم 6 هنا.انت محملهم 11 ملف
يعني ببدايةعملية التنصيب بيعطيني هل الرسالة واظن انه كاتيا 10


----------



## أبو نهاد (10 يونيو 2008)

صديقي بعد تحميل الملفات يجب عليك ان تضع الملفات في ملف 
intel الموجوده في autoplay حسب المسار التالي
autoplay>docs>intel


----------



## أبو نهاد (10 يونيو 2008)

ايش صار معك يا صديقي


----------



## الأغر (10 يونيو 2008)

أخي العزيز الان مشكلة جديدة 
هنالك ملف ناقصDraftingInterfaces 
وأعتقد ان هذا الملف من محتويات انتل1 لانني عندما احاول فك ضفطه يعطي رسالة انه يوجد عطب في الملف


----------



## ahmed 3x (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم انا بالفعل قمت بوضع الخطوط كما فى الرسمه لكن الامر لم ينجح


----------



## adnanmartini (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله عليك أخي أبو نهاد مشاريع جيدة جدا تنم عن خبير في الكاتيا وان شاء الله ستصل بنا الى مستواك بمجهوداتك الطيبة. لقد عانيت من رسمة الانحناء ولكن بعد ردك على أخينا أحمد عرفت الحل ولكن بقيت مشكلة ترتيب المستقيمات فلم أوفق باختيارها كما فعلتها أنت في رسمتك.


----------



## adnanmartini (10 يونيو 2008)

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن برنامج للشرح فيوجد برنامج اسمه Snagit ولازم يكون موجود بالمنتدى و هو جيد جدا لعمل الشروحات


----------



## أبو نهاد (11 يونيو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> السلام عليكم انا بالفعل قمت بوضع الخطوط كما فى الرسمه لكن الامر لم ينجح


 
صحيح انك وضعت خطوط بس على ما اعتقدانك ما راعية ترتيب الخطوط ..... يعني عند اختيارك للخطوط ووضعها في غرفة مخصصة يجب ان تكون مع عقارب ساعة او عكس عقارب ساعة ..... حاول ان تفعل ذالك ان شاء الله سوف تنجح ..... واخبرني ماذا يحصل معك يا صديقي احمد


----------



## أبو نهاد (11 يونيو 2008)

اخواني ..... يوم الخميس عندي امتحان .... يوم الجمعة راح اعلمكوا كيف تعرفوا وين مشكلة .........


----------



## ahmed 3x (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى ابو نهاد ...
لقد تم انها الرسمه بعد ما غششتهانى اشكرك....وربنا يعينك على الامتحانات ويثبتك


----------



## ahmed 3x (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى ابو نهاد ....كنت سألت فى مره انك تريد اسلوب جديد للشرح انا شوفت اسلوب جميل جدا ولكنى لا اريد اشق عليك ولك الاختيار هذا هو الرابط
http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video1.swf


----------



## مهندسة توتا (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخى ابو نهاد ربنا يوفقك فى امتحانك , هذه رسمة الدرس التاسع


----------



## أبو نهاد (12 يونيو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> السلام عليكم انا بالفعل قمت بوضع الخطوط كما فى الرسمه لكن الامر لم ينجح


 
ان شاء الله سوف تنحل مشكلة مع اقرب درس


----------



## أبو نهاد (12 يونيو 2008)

adnanmartini قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما شاء الله عليك أخي أبو نهاد مشاريع جيدة جدا تنم عن خبير في الكاتيا وان شاء الله ستصل بنا الى مستواك بمجهوداتك الطيبة. لقد عانيت من رسمة الانحناء ولكن بعد ردك على أخينا أحمد عرفت الحل ولكن بقيت مشكلة ترتيب المستقيمات فلم أوفق باختيارها كما فعلتها أنت في رسمتك.


 
:7::7: شكرا با صديقي عدنان ..... ان شاء الله سوف تصمم مثل هذه مشاريع خلال عطلة الصيف ......اما لمشكلة مع الرسمة ان شاء الله سوف تنحل مشكلة مع اقرب درس ....


----------



## أبو نهاد (12 يونيو 2008)

adnanmartini قال:


> بالنسبة لسؤالك عن برنامج للشرح فيوجد برنامج اسمه Snagit ولازم يكون موجود بالمنتدى و هو جيد جدا لعمل الشروحات


 
صديقي عدنان برنامج غير موجود في ملتقى ...... ولكني بحثة عنه خارج ملتقى ولكن يريد كراك .... شكرا على مساعدة يا باشا


----------



## أبو نهاد (12 يونيو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى ابو نهاد ...
> لقد تم انها الرسمه بعد ما غششتهانى اشكرك....وربنا يعينك على الامتحانات ويثبتك


 
هههههههههههه....... انا بغشش بس اصدقائي .....


----------



## أبو نهاد (12 يونيو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى ابو نهاد ....كنت سألت فى مره انك تريد اسلوب جديد للشرح انا شوفت اسلوب جميل جدا ولكنى لا اريد اشق عليك ولك الاختيار هذا هو الرابط
> http://www.besoonline.com/newfilespath/learn/inventor/video1.swf


 
برنامج عجبني كثييير ..... يا ريت تساعدني على وصل اليه ........


----------



## أبو نهاد (12 يونيو 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخى ابو نهاد ربنا يوفقك فى امتحانك , هذه رسمة الدرس التاسع


 
وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اختي مهندسة توتا شكرا على دعوة صالحة ....... ورسمه ممتازة .... شكرا لك


----------



## ahmed 3x (12 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخ ابو نهاد انا مش فاهم انت تقصد البرنامج autodesk inventor ولا انت تقصد البرنامج اللى حتصور بيه الشرح.........لو تقصد autodesk inventor انا اعرف رابط ليه ....اما برنامج التصوير انا معرفش غير برنامج snagit 8 وده برنامج ضعيف فى عمليه تصوير الفديو


----------



## ahmed 3x (12 يونيو 2008)

المهم طمنا ايه اخبار امتحان انهرده.......ان شاء الله تكون اتوفقت


----------



## أبو نهاد (14 يونيو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ ابو نهاد انا مش فاهم انت تقصد البرنامج Autodesk Inventor ولا انت تقصد البرنامج اللى حتصور بيه الشرح.........لو تقصد Autodesk Inventor انا اعرف رابط ليه ....اما برنامج التصوير انا معرفش غير برنامج Snagit 8 وده برنامج ضعيف فى عمليه تصوير الفديو


 
قصدي برنامج تصوير .... اذا موجود عندك ياريت تبعته بس مع كراك ....


----------



## أبو نهاد (14 يونيو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> المهم طمنا ايه اخبار امتحان انهرده.......ان شاء الله تكون اتوفقت


 
هههههه...... كل شي تمام ..... امتحان بسيط وسهل وراح احصل على علامة عالية ..... شكرا يا صديقي احمد


----------



## م . ياسر (14 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الجبار 
وفقك الله


----------



## ahmed 3x (16 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز ابو نهاد يا رب تكون متوفق فى الامتحانات انا بحثت عن اخر اصداره من snagit ويا رب تعجبك (Snagit 9.0.0 +Patch + Plugin ) 
اللينك الخاص بالموقع 
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t110180.html


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 يونيو 2008)

م . ياسر قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الجبار
> وفقك الله


 
اهلا وسهلا ..... :81::81::81::81:


----------



## أبو نهاد (17 يونيو 2008)

ahmed 3x قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى العزيز ابو نهاد يا رب تكون متوفق فى الامتحانات انا بحثت عن اخر اصداره من Snagit ويا رب تعجبك (snagit 9.0.0 +patch + Plugin )
> اللينك الخاص بالموقع
> http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t110180.html


 
اوه.... يرنامج شي من اخر مهيأ للفيستا .... احمد شكرا لك


----------



## أبو نهاد (17 يونيو 2008)

اصدقائي مشكلتنا قد انتهت ..... تم تنصيب برنامج سوف يتم اعطاء دروس على شكل فيديو 
واطلب من جميع تثبيت هذا البرنامج على اجهزتكم لانه سوف يتم تسليم وظائف على شكل فيديو .... اما لمشاكلكم مع برنامج ياريت تصوروا سطح مكتبكم وارسال على مكان مناسب ...... سوف ابعث لكل شخص رسالة الى اين سوف يتم ارسال رسالة .... اما بالنسبة لدرس القادم سوف يكون في اقرب وقت ممكن وذالك بعد الانتهاء من مشروع احد الاصدقاء على كاتيا ​


----------



## أشرف كمال (17 يونيو 2008)

ما اخبار الtop solid


----------



## مهندسة توتا (17 يونيو 2008)

انا مش فهمه اية هو البرنامج الا هنثبتة على الجهاز واية هى المشاكل الا بتتكلم عليها ارجوا التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## adnanmartini (17 يونيو 2008)

أخي العزيز أبو نهاد لم أعرف البرنامج الذي تتحدث عنه فنرجو التوضيح


----------



## mnci (17 يونيو 2008)

موضوع رائع رائع واضيف كنوع من الافادة قبل ترك الموضوع 
موقع جميل يشرح جميع اوامر الاتوكاد
http://cadcommands.blogspot.com/​وموقع اتوكاد 2009
http://autocady.blogspot.com/​
وموقع يشرح التبريد فى السيارات
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/​


----------



## منظمة مأمون (22 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير .


----------



## ahmed 3x (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ....اخى ابو نهاد يا رب اللى يكون وخدك مننا يكون خير


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (22 يونيو 2008)

ارجو ان يكون كل شئ بخير


----------



## adnanmartini (23 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم. طمنا عليك أخي أبو نهاد عساه خير ?


----------



## معن خريسات (23 يونيو 2008)

مرحبا شباب انا فخور جدا باني شاركت معكم وان شاء الله اني استفيد وافيد 
اخوكم م. معن خريسات


----------



## عبد المهيمن الم (23 يونيو 2008)

مشكور بس راد مني ياسوورد


----------



## مهندسة توتا (25 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أخى ابونهاد انت فين لعل فى تاخيرك عننا خير


----------



## eg_waleed (26 يونيو 2008)

thanks man
good


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكور كتير يا باشمهندس


----------



## معن خريسات (27 يونيو 2008)

يا سلام عليك يا اخي انت ورده جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## e-rsha (28 يونيو 2008)

thannnnnnnnnnxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alooooooooottttttttttttt


----------



## ahmed 3x (29 يونيو 2008)

الاخ ابو نهاد حتى ولو كانت دى اخر الدروس ارجو ان تطمنا عليك


----------



## أبو نهاد (30 يونيو 2008)

مرحبا يا اصدقاء ...... لا انا بالالف خير ما في اي مشكلة ...... بس كنت منشغل في تصميم بعض المشاريع على كاتيا ..... بس في شغله راح تنبسطوا عليها وهي راح تبلشوا في تصمموا مشاريع من دلوقتي ...... خلال الايام القادمة راح ارفع الاول مشروع ...... وراح نوكل كل شخص بتصميم قطعة من المشروع ..... هيك بنكون ضربنا عصفورين بالحجر منها بالتعلم الكاتيا ومنها بنفرجيكوا كيف بنصمم مشروع ....... ويلي عندو مشروع حابب نفذه على كاتيا يرفع واحنا جاهزين مهما كان مشروع بسيط او معقد​ 
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (30 يونيو 2008)

مرحبا بعودتك اخ ابو نهاد
 
مقترح ممتاز
انا جاهزززززززز


----------



## ahmed 3x (30 يونيو 2008)

اهلا بعودتك مره اخرى اخى ابو نهاد .....انا مستعد


----------



## الدويري (30 يونيو 2008)

الرجاء اعلامي بكل جديد


----------



## أبو نهاد (30 يونيو 2008)

شباب .... ادريت انو في ناس على مستوى بتدرس معنا ........ وانا عارفتهم بطريقتي ...... بس انا سعيد اني بدرس هي ناس ..... مع انو في فرق واسع من ناحية العلمية ......


----------



## مهندسة توتا (30 يونيو 2008)

حمد الله على السلامه اخى ابونهاد وانا جاهزة حتى اكون معك والله الموفق


----------



## موبيكا للعربيات (1 يوليو 2008)

ابو نهاد جزاك الله خيرا ولكن انا جبت البرنامج وسطبته وشغال عليه عايز اوامر اكتر يا ريت تشرح لينا قوائم الأوامر عشان نأخذ فكره كامله عن البرنامج


----------



## موبيكا للعربيات (1 يوليو 2008)

عزيز ابو نهاد هل من الممكن ان نأخذ رسمه من الأوتوكاد وندخلها علي الكاتيا ونعملها البعد
الثالث ولو ممكن طيب بيقي كده احنا ممكن نرسم كل الأجزاء لأي شكله مثلا في المسقط الأفقي وندخلها كلها علي الكاتيا ونعمل لها pad عشان طريقه الرسم في الكاتيا بالنسبه لل 2 dimintion من رأيي انها رخمه شويه 
نرجوا الرد وجزاكم الله خيراُُُ


----------



## adnanmartini (1 يوليو 2008)

الحمد لله على عودتك بخير أخي أبو نهاد, أنا موافق مع الاخوة في رسم المشاريع المطلوبة


----------



## ahmed 3x (5 يوليو 2008)

يا بشمهندس ابو نهاد ارجو ان يكون سبب اختفائك مره اخرى خير


----------



## frindly heart (5 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا .. أنا بصراحه أول مره أشوف الموضوع الجميل ده
وبشكر الأخ أبو نهاد على جهده الطيب
وأنا الحمد لله واخد دوره في كاتيا وشغال عليه بقالي كام سنه
وعندي فديوهات تعليميه جميله إذا أذن الأخ أبونهاد راح أنزلها 
بس ياريت حد يقولي ازاي أرفعها على النت

وده المشروع بتاعي السنه دي لسه مخلص رسمه بكاتيا من يومين

ياري تقولولي رأيكم

thanks​








أخوكم ... محمد​


----------



## frindly heart (5 يوليو 2008)

http://www.esnips.com/doc/2b6a7329-a681-441a-8722-4620e86716ab/final2


----------



## frindly heart (5 يوليو 2008)

ودي المنظور ...اللي فاتت كانت المساقط

http://www.esnips.com/doc/85f66e04-9f06-4610-b681-f0e0f7b9672f/final1


----------



## ahmed 3x (6 يوليو 2008)

سوائل اخى ابو نهاد ..ما الفرق بين catia v5 R10 ,R11,......,R14...


----------



## أبو نهاد (6 يوليو 2008)

موبيكا للعربيات قال:


> ابو نهاد جزاك الله خيرا ولكن انا جبت البرنامج وسطبته وشغال عليه عايز اوامر اكتر يا ريت تشرح لينا قوائم الأوامر عشان نأخذ فكره كامله عن البرنامج


 
اهلا وسهلا فيك يا موبيكا.......


----------



## أبو نهاد (6 يوليو 2008)

frindly heart قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا .. أنا بصراحه أول مره أشوف الموضوع الجميل ده
> 
> وبشكر الأخ أبو نهاد على جهده الطيب
> وأنا الحمد لله واخد دوره في كاتيا وشغال عليه بقالي كام سنه
> ...


 
اهلا وسهلا فيك يا frindly heart


----------



## أبو نهاد (6 يوليو 2008)

اخواني .... اصدقائي ​ 
انا وبكل صراحة لن استطيع ان اكمل معك مشوار تعلم الكاتيا ....ليس بس ضجر او ملل ... بس وضع المالي الخانق الذي اعيش في الضفة الغربية ......ومن توابع وضع المالي الخانق انو راح أطر الى قطع النت من منزلي ...... ابتداء من اليوم السبت .....ان حكيت هذا الشي حتى اتصدقوا ان انا مني حابب اتخلى عنكو كنت حابب اكمل معكو ولكن الظروف راح تمنعني من الاستمرار ...... احتمال اني اكمل الدروس اذا تحسن الوضع ....... مني حابب اتخلى عنكو لاني بنيت هذا الشي ومن الصعب اني اتخلى عنو .... ان شاء الله مع اول فرص راح اكمل معكو مشوار يا اصدقاء .......ما تزعلوا يا اصدقاء ​ 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ...... مع سلامة ​ 

​


----------



## adnanmartini (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز أبو نهاد جزاكم الله ألف خير على تعبك معنا واننا حزينون جدا لوضعكم الصعب وندعو الله العلي القدير ان يفك أزمتك و أزمة فلسطين الحبيبة وتقبل مني تحياتي الحارة.


----------



## berkia6 (7 يوليو 2008)

يأخي اذا كنت مسلم فانه توجد نجمة اليهود في الصور وذا كان هذا متعمدا منك فلعنة الله علليك


----------



## adnanmartini (7 يوليو 2008)

أود أن أنبه أخينا berkia6 بأنه قبل التسرع في كيل الاتهامات يجب عليك التحقق فنجمة اليهود التي تتحدث عنها ما هي الا تقاطع محاور الاحداثيات. لقد أضحكتني كثيرا الله يسامحك


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (7 يوليو 2008)

Thanks alot for every thing
Hope every thing will be all right wirh u soon


----------



## ahmed 3x (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليك يا ابو نهاد ...جزاك الله خيرا عنا واعانك لما انت فيه وفرج همومك ومشاكلك ...


----------



## مهندسة توتا (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى ابونهاد جزاك الله خيرا على ما فعلته معنا وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وندعو الله ان يعينك على ما انت فيه.


----------



## محمود222 (28 يوليو 2008)

:83::83::83::83::83:

وبعد 5 ايام من تدوين البرنامج بسرعة السلحفة :57:

... و لسه بقول.. باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.. وبسطب البرنامج طلعلى راسلة احبطتنى .. 


فقدان الفايل .. .\autoplay\docs\intel\js0spext :82:

 يااااااااارب حد يسااااااعدنى ويجبلى الفايل دا 

:86::86::86::86::86:


----------



## داجر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هشام المتوكل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abotay (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مع الشكر الجزيل لموقعكم المتميز ...............


----------



## فتوح (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزا الله خيراً الأخ أبو نهاد

وبارك الله في جميع من شارك وتابع

وأرجو ممن قام بتحميل الدروس برفعها على موقع آخر غير zshare

وإن امكن على rapidshare


----------



## أبو نهاد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اصدقائي المهندسين ...... ارجوا من حضرتكم ان تحددوا موقع يمكن لاكبر عدد من مشتركين في هذا ملتقى الولوج اليه
وسوف اعود مره اخرى لرفع دروس 

شكرا لكم​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## casper_13_96 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اتمنى مرجعة روابط الدروس مرة اخرى 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل أبو نهاد 

جزاك الله خيرا

إن امكن على rapidshare


----------



## spider_lm (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم,
يا جماعة أرجو المساعدة منكم. لقد قمت بنسخ برنامج CATIA V5R12 . وبعد ذلك ظهرت المشكلة حيث انني لا أعرف كيفية وضع ال licence.
علما بان ال target id is 48E7EA4D


----------



## جاسم التركماني (6 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم هذا الموقع www.zshare.net صار من أسوء المواقع بعد أن كان من أفضلها!!!!!!!! ما بعرف شلون بدي أنزل البرنامج من ها الموقع التعيس
على كل شكرا على مجهودكم الكبير.


----------



## ahmed 3x (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم ابو نهاد حمدا لله على سلامتك وعودتك للملتقى مره اخرى ...نورت الملتقى


----------



## عمووور المصري (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

:16: مرحبا للجميع :16: ​ 
جميع دروس هنا ..... لقد قمت برفع جميع الدروس على ​ 
rapidshare​ 
zshare​ 
لا اريد :70: منك سوا الدعاء لي بالتوفيق ....... هذا طلبي من اجعل ان تحمل ملفاتي ​ 
:55::55: بالتوفيق :55::55:​ 

إخواني ما تنسوا تقييم ....... ضروري تقييم​


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شباب الي بدو شي ضمن معقول يحكي وما يخجل ........


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

عم اطل على موضوعي كل فتره واخرى ........ احكوا ما تخجلوا ..... بس ضمن معقول هههههههههههههه


----------



## ahmed 3x (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ...اخى ابو نهاد مشكور على مجهودك وكنت اتمنى ان اجد المزيد
حتى تكتمل معرفتى بالبرنامج لانه من البرامج الضخمه التى يصعب فهمها بدون شرح....جزاك الله كل خير واعانك


----------



## abotay (30 يناير 2009)

مع الشكر الجزيل للسيديات أرجو التكرم بشرح كيف يتم عمل setup للبرنامج مع التفعيل له مع الشكر الجزيل أولاً وآخراً على كل ما تقدموه من برامج مفيده.


----------



## brain storming (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## brain storming (14 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت انا عايز الدرس الاول الرابط ليس موجود 
شكرا


----------



## wael033 (21 مايو 2009)

thanks

thanks.danke schon


----------



## جعفرون (13 يوليو 2009)

*اخي العزيز ابو نهاد ارجو ان يتم رفع البرنامج وكافة الدروس على موقع الميديافاير لانه موقع سريع جدا ويمكن للكل الوصول اليه www.mediafire.com
وشكرا*​


----------



## kamal Nashar (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير .

وسأتابع جميع دروسك.

تقبل كل امتناني وتقديري .


----------



## محمود جميل (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اليكم هذا الموقع الذي يحتوي على فيديوهات تعليمية مجانية على برنامج الكاتيا
http://catia-training.blogspot.com/


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (11 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم جزآك الله خيرا على مجهودك إني أنتضر منك المزيد على هذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## hmadaalaam (21 أكتوبر 2009)

يا ريت يا بش مهندس رابط الدرس الاول لاني مش لاقيه


----------



## kareem moh (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونريد المزيد
سوف احمل الملف المرفق الان


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أخي الكريم إ أحيك إنك تعلم بطريقة جدا سهلة 
والسلام عليك أريد منك طوطريال و جزاك الله خرا 
:30::30::30::30::30:


----------



## sabry ragab (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابو نهاد 
ولى سؤال من فضلك
كيفية رسم Channel على شكل حرف U ومقطعه على شكل مستطيل .
ارجو الافادة من فضلك
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن.


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أيها المجاهدون في تطويرمهندسين العرب وفي تطويرشبابنا جزاكم الله خيرا
وأتمنى لكم كامل الصحة والعافية وسنة هجرية سعيدة و مليئة بي الازدهار والعطئات الكثيرة
وشكرا كثيرا
:14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## eshibamegahed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بس ياريت تغير الرابط


----------



## kareem moh (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## عبدالباسط رحيم (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ياخي الحبيب لكن الماقع التي رفعتها عليها لاتمل ولاهمية تعلم هذا البرنامج نحتاج الى عقلك النير ولورفعتها على هذا 
المنتدى لكانت الفائده اتم واكمل والملف صغير على مااظن ولايحتاج الى رفعه على تلك المواقع ومرة اخرى انا متلهف لدروسك القيمة في هذا البرنامج وياريت تشرح لنا فكرة عن كيفية العمل علية خطوة خطوة وخصوصا اني بحثت على تعلم هذا البرنامج ووجدت ندرة تعلمه في اكثر المنتديات تحياتي لك مرة اخرى واجو ان تجيبني على طلبي هذا يااخي الفاضل


----------



## عاطف العروسى (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك علي الموضوع اخي,

اشعر دائما بضخامة هذا البرنامج لذلك لم احاول تعلمه واعتقد ان هذا الموضوع سيشجع عديد الطلبة علي تعلمه 
و اتمنا ان يتم استغلال مثل هذه البرامج الضخمة في الصناعة والابتكار لا مجرد تعلمه و نسيانه دون الاستفادة منه


----------



## fathy zaher (21 أغسطس 2010)

*catia*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا عندى تعليم برنامج catia اكثر من 10 جيجا لكن مش عارف ارفع اللينكات ازاى


----------



## radhoinsadra (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## أبو صبا (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ابو نهاد


----------



## hassan essaleh (30 أبريل 2011)

baraka allah fik


----------



## assadko (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ الباشمهندس ابو نهاد , ونحن الان في نهاية 2011 نشكرك على هذا العمل الرائع ونتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح على هذا الجهد المقدر في جميع احوالك .
اخي العزيز ارجو منك خجلا ان ترفع جميع الدروس السابقة مرة اخرى حتي نستفيد منها خاصتا ونحن على اعتاب تعلم هذا البرنامج الرائع ومبتدئين فيه. جميع الروابط السابقة قد حذفت البرامج لطول المدة ونحن الان في انتظارك. لك عاطر الود والتقدير


----------



## محمد اسماعيل ذكي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي الشر ح انا محتاج البرنامج لو امكن لاني بتعلمه من سنتين بس النسخه اليي عندي ضاعت وعايز اكمل فيه بس مش عارف احصل عليه ربنا يجزيك خير ان شاء الله لو تديني لينك احمل من عليه وجزاك الله خيرا ومشكور علي المجهود وياريت نكمل مع بعض في البرنامج لان انا عندي فيه خبره كويسه يعني نكمل لحد ما نوصل لموضوع الانميشن فيه وربنا يسهل


----------



## frindly heart (11 أبريل 2012)

لو حد عاوز اي مساعدة بالكاتيا انا تحت أمركوا ان شاء الله


----------

